# Replacing Termite Damaged Studs



## duvall73 (Jul 7, 2009)

I recently discovered some termite damage in an 8 ft section of wall in my living room. It looks like the sole plate which is completely damaged, the top plate and some of the 2x4 studs will need to be replaced. 

I am sure this is a load bearing wall since there are two bathroom walls perpendicular to this one. 

I need some advice on how to tackle this one and do it the right way. I have included some pictures so you can see what I am up against. 

I appreciate any advice!







[/IMG]


----------



## GBR (Jul 7, 2009)

Load bearing means a load from above. Do you have that?  If all the grey is damage, you have your work cut out for you. The partitions are for the bath and shower on the other side, and they look damaged as well. I would replace the wall. Check upstairs, too, or the attic. If they are at the top plate, they may have gone higher. I hope you addressed the termite problem before you tackle the framing. I would recommend sub-contracting the framing out, especially if any walls affected are load bearing.    Be safe, G


----------

